# Troubled with migraine



## judisteve78 (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey!!
I would like to share my experience as a migraine sufferer. Around two years ago I began getting awful headaches when I was around 20 years old. Now I'm working in an MNC and I find it very difficult with a severe migraine while sitting almost 24 hrs in front of the laptops. Sometimes I would be unable to complete my work due to a heavy migraine. For anyone who suffers from a migraine reading this, will totally understand the frustration of being told that its only a headache and that youre drinking too much coffee etc.  Living with a migraine has changed so much for me. For being 18 years old I rarely touch alcohol as I cant justify inflicting a headache upon myself when I spend three or four days out of the week crying in pain with headaches. I tried certain painkillers. Burt there is of no use. I heard about medical cannabis treatment at a cannabis clinic in Ontario ( http://apollocannabis.ca/ ). How to intake medical marijuana? What are the side effects?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2018)

I am so sorry you suffer with those. Cannabis may help. The side effects are better health and relaxation and maybe the giggles.  Another thing that is helping people where i live is ear piercings, google it, people are raving about this.  Good luck to you and let us know if we can help if you want to grow this great herb/medicine.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 23, 2018)

.

I had nasty migraines

I'd take 2-3 migraine pills (pain reliever that combines acetaminophen and aspirin, along with caffeine to relieve migraine), ice-pack & sock blindfold... and time.

mine turned out to be about as bad as it can be.

I self medicated and "solder on" through a brain (cancer) tumor growing in my head.

NOT saying its anything serious in YOUR case, but I didn't think it was in MY case either.

consider asking/telling your (a) doctor
:48:


PS
after surgery etc etc I feel -0- pressure or pain 
well, except for the weight of having brain cancer


----------



## tcbud (Jun 28, 2018)

Dang your up late Julie. If you have trouble with insomnia, try some THC.

Judi, hope you can get some relief. Make sure you consult a doctor before you self medicate.


----------



## Ermannocbd (Sep 18, 2018)

judisteve78 said:


> Hey!!
> I would like to share my experience as a migraine sufferer. Around two years ago I began getting awful headaches when I was around 20 years old. Now I'm working in an MNC and I find it very difficult with a severe migraine while sitting almost 24 hrs in front of the laptops. Sometimes I would be unable to complete my work due to a heavy migraine. For anyone who suffers from a migraine reading this, will totally understand the frustration of being told that its only a headache and that youre drinking too much coffee etc.  Living with a migraine has changed so much for me. For being 18 years old I rarely touch alcohol as I cant justify inflicting a headache upon myself when I spend three or four days out of the week crying in pain with headaches. I tried certain painkillers. Burt there is of no use. I heard about medical cannabis treatment at a cannabis clinic in Ontario ( http://apollocannabis.ca/ ). How to intake medical marijuana? What are the side effects?


Steve, man, I had the same issue happened to me. I live in NYC, and you know that it's quite impossible to survive here without drinking coffee in abundance. I suffer from increased intracranial pressure, which basically makes me ache from migraines day-in and day-out. So, at first, I tried giving up coffee, but this did not lead to any beneficial result - my productivity levels decreased, and I had even more headaches due to withdrawals. At first, I tried combining coffee drinking with painkillers (when my head began to ache), such as Ibuprofen, Advil, etc - this is a no-go. So, one fine day as I walked down the sidewalk in my neighborhood, I ran into a local store. There, they sold all the sorts of various products containing CBD (not THC and that's important!), but my gaze was captivated by CBD-containing coffee. Well, I gave it a shot. As a result, it turned out that all of my health-related problems were gone. The core concept of that product is that CBD does not let you get all hyper, but it still gives you the concentration you expect to get when you drink your precious cup of coffee. Then, I decided to do some research in this regard, and I found this article which explains this all: 
https://tonusjournal.com/brain-health/marijuana-nootropics-effective-brain-booster/
You're welcome.


----------



## Keef (Sep 18, 2018)

I don't have migraines but I slipped on a wet spot and tried to bust a concrete floor with my face !-- I got several metal plates and a fist full of screws from when they rebuilt it !-- I spent close to a decade as a legal morphine junkie !-- I been off it for a fistful of years and make my own medicine !-- I think it would work for migraines too !-- I make "cannacaps" -- The weed is decarbed (activated so it can be obsorbed  better )- at 240 degrees for half an hour -- I then crumble it up fine and use a poker to pack gelatin caps full !-- It may be different for others but 1/2 high CBD weed and half high THC works for me !-- U have to find your own dosage !-- It needs an oil to carry it from the belly to the blood stream so I chase mine with a spoon of coconut oil !


----------



## Locked (Nov 5, 2018)

My wife gets severe migraines and a good Indica helps a lot. I am getting ready to let her try micro-dosing with *Psilocybin. I have read very positive things about it, including helping with depression. *


----------

